
3-D Printing Saves a Frank Lloyd Wright Treasure - curtis
http://www.metropolismag.com/Point-of-View/September-2014/3-D-Printing-Saves-a-Frank-Lloyd-Wright-Treasure/
======
brudgers
Florida Southern represents the largest collection of Frank Lloyd Wright's
work in one place. It's worth an hour's drive if you're in Orlando and sick of
the rat and other theme parks.

Because of the politics surrounding Wright's legacy and Florida Southern
having different interests [ such as running a University ], than the main
group preserving his work, the buildings in Lakeland rarely appear in books
about him. Rumor is that including Florida Southern meant limited or no access
to the bulk of the archives.

But they are spectacular and wholly superior to the most well known commercial
buildings of Wright's later career, the Guggenheim. The Florida Southern
buildings, including the library are oriented around people not contents.

[ Note: Florida Southern University is a private church affiliated school in
Lakeland. It should not be confused with University of South Florida, a
massive public university, down the road in Tampa ]

